

Google Product Ideas: In 2009, You Could Be Working with Google R&D  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2008/12/31/31readwriteweb-google_product_ideas_crowdsourcing_mobile.html

======
jackowayed
I'm surprised how behind Google is on this.

<http://uservoice.com> is an entire startup based on feedback via this model.
Getsatisfaction also has it.

Even Barack Obama got on the bandwagon
(<http://change.gov/page/content/openforquestions20081229/>).

~~~
arjunb
whoa - seems like change.gov is using the same implementation as google?

~~~
blasdel
Yep, the exact same code, hosted on Google AppEngine.

------
smoody
"hey, we've run out of good ideas. anyone else got some?" ;-)

------
pmorici
Port iFart mobile to Android?

------
redorb
I don't like working for free

